# Welding A Receiver On To 312Bh



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Has anyone done it? Does the rear gas feed get in the way since it is dead in the back middle of the trailer? Is it a total pain to take down the belly and get a TT hitch up on to the frame? I'm wondering if there are lots of wires or gas lines running on the frame. 
Also, which TT hitch(width, model) would you get?
TY


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

You HAVE to put the hitch receiver onto the frame of the TT, either by bolting or welding. The bumper is not strong enough to take any weight other than a spare tire.

A bike rack, for example, puts a lot of torque on the bumper. It will twist your bumper out of shape, the bikes can drag on the ground or fall off, and generally you'll be very unhappy. One guy tried putting a carryall into his bumper hitch and when he put the generator on it, and drove out the driveway, the first bump twisted the bumper to a fair-thee-well.

Most setups I've seen have steel bars, iron or tubes parallel to the bumper, underneath, and welded or bolted to the TT frame. Then the receiver assembly is welded to the steel cross pieces. This site has several good photos of putting a receiver on the back of a TT.

Since I do not have your particular TT model, I cannot comment on how installation will go vis a vis gas lines, etc. In my case, I put a front mounted receiver on the TV rather than add the weight of a rear hitch to the TT. It's fine for carrying bikes.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

hautevue said:


> You HAVE to put the hitch receiver onto the frame of the TT, either by bolting or welding. The bumper is not strong enough to take any weight other than a spare tire.
> 
> A bike rack, for example, puts a lot of torque on the bumper. It will twist your bumper out of shape, the bikes can drag on the ground or fall off, and generally you'll be very unhappy. One guy tried putting a carryall into his bumper hitch and when he put the generator on it, and drove out the driveway, the first bump twisted the bumper to a fair-thee-well.
> 
> ...


Yes, I do realize that and plan on welding it on. Just wondered if anyone has done it on the 312. I would never put anything on the bumper. My bike rack is 85lbs by itself and the leverage pressure will be quite substantial. I already have a front hitch on my truck but I don't like looking at the bikes going down the road. To me it is distracting although I know others have no issue with it. I also have a topper on my truck and can put the bikes in the back but we usually carry lots of stuff so any addl. room is always nice. 
I plan on doing some digging in under this TT and having a look. I just don't want to waste my time if it's too much of a pain to do it. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## letscamp (Jan 22, 2010)

Don't do it!







I used a bolt on receiver for our bike rack. Its was right and even had two extra bolts drilled through the frame and receiver. We didn't make it 20 miles before we had people driving up to our TV "yelling your bikes"! We pulled over and all the bolts were sheered right off except on that was bent holding everything on just long enough to pull over and put everything inside the tt. granted we live in so cal and our freeways and most streets are worse off than a 3rd world country, but needless to say don't do it. I if do it again I'm going to have it welded a long with supports to the factory bumper/ frame. Good luck, we were lucky.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

This is what I use on my 329fbh. I haul 3 Mt. bikes and a Seadoo with no problems. Very sturdy. The underbelly comes off easy just unbolt it. Mine was wide open back there. The hitch is bolted to the frame with grade 8 bolts, 4 on each side. Then had to use an extensionto take itpast the bumper. The extension is welded to the bumper and bolted to the hitch. The top receiver was added to haul the bikes. It is all tied to the frame.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

maddog said:


> This is what I use on my 329fbh. I haul 3 Mt. bikes and a Seadoo with no problems. Very sturdy. The underbelly comes off easy just unbolt it. Mine was wide open back there. The hitch is bolted to the frame with grade 8 bolts, 4 on each side. Then had to use an extensionto take itpast the bumper. The extension is welded to the bumper and bolted to the hitch. The top receiver was added to haul the bikes. It is all tied to the frame.


What kit did you buy for yours? One of those adjustable width ones but from what company, is it pretty beefy? I have a heavy bike rack (75lbs) old Sport-works(now Thule T2-4). I'd be carrying at least two large mtn bikes and one 20"mtb. My additional concern is I have gas line hookups right there in the middle where my grill hooks up to. Not to mention the gas lines are running down the frame on the inside of the frame where I think I'd mount the hitch...? I'd have to do some re-arranging. Maybe change the lines to a flexible gas line and route them differently. If I can find the right hitch that will fit to the frame I'll just have it welded up.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

heron said:


> This is what I use on my 329fbh. I haul 3 Mt. bikes and a Seadoo with no problems. Very sturdy. The underbelly comes off easy just unbolt it. Mine was wide open back there. The hitch is bolted to the frame with grade 8 bolts, 4 on each side. Then had to use an extensionto take itpast the bumper. The extension is welded to the bumper and bolted to the hitch. The top receiver was added to haul the bikes. It is all tied to the frame.


What kit did you buy for yours? One of those adjustable width ones but from what company, is it pretty beefy? I have a heavy bike rack (75lbs) old Sport-works(now Thule T2-4). I'd be carrying at least two large mtn bikes and one 20"mtb. My additional concern is I have gas line hookups right there in the middle where my grill hooks up to. Not to mention the gas lines are running down the frame on the inside of the frame where I think I'd mount the hitch...? I'd have to do some re-arranging. Maybe change the lines to a flexible gas line and route them differently. If I can find the right hitch that will fit to the frame I'll just have it welded up.
[/quote]
I purchased a Curt mfg hitch model 13703. See attached pdf for specs and mounting. Its pretty heavy, about 80lbs


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

maddog said:


> This is what I use on my 329fbh. I haul 3 Mt. bikes and a Seadoo with no problems. Very sturdy. The underbelly comes off easy just unbolt it. Mine was wide open back there. The hitch is bolted to the frame with grade 8 bolts, 4 on each side. Then had to use an extensionto take itpast the bumper. The extension is welded to the bumper and bolted to the hitch. The top receiver was added to haul the bikes. It is all tied to the frame.


What kit did you buy for yours? One of those adjustable width ones but from what company, is it pretty beefy? I have a heavy bike rack (75lbs) old Sport-works(now Thule T2-4). I'd be carrying at least two large mtn bikes and one 20"mtb. My additional concern is I have gas line hookups right there in the middle where my grill hooks up to. Not to mention the gas lines are running down the frame on the inside of the frame where I think I'd mount the hitch...? I'd have to do some re-arranging. Maybe change the lines to a flexible gas line and route them differently. If I can find the right hitch that will fit to the frame I'll just have it welded up.
[/quote]
I purchased a Curt mfg hitch model 13703. See attached pdf for specs and mounting. Its pretty heavy, about 80lbs
[/quote]

note the comment on this hitch from the instructions: WARNING: ALL NON-TRAILER LOADS APPLIED TO THIS PRODUCT MUST BE SUPPORTED BY AUXILIARY STABILIZING STRAPS.
** FAILURE TO PROPERLY SUPPORT NON-TRAILER LOADS WILL VOID PRODUCT WARRANTY**

sounds like for bikes etc they expect them to be strapped to the trailer.


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

KTMRacer said:


> This is what I use on my 329fbh. I haul 3 Mt. bikes and a Seadoo with no problems. Very sturdy. The underbelly comes off easy just unbolt it. Mine was wide open back there. The hitch is bolted to the frame with grade 8 bolts, 4 on each side. Then had to use an extensionto take itpast the bumper. The extension is welded to the bumper and bolted to the hitch. The top receiver was added to haul the bikes. It is all tied to the frame.


What kit did you buy for yours? One of those adjustable width ones but from what company, is it pretty beefy? I have a heavy bike rack (75lbs) old Sport-works(now Thule T2-4). I'd be carrying at least two large mtn bikes and one 20"mtb. My additional concern is I have gas line hookups right there in the middle where my grill hooks up to. Not to mention the gas lines are running down the frame on the inside of the frame where I think I'd mount the hitch...? I'd have to do some re-arranging. Maybe change the lines to a flexible gas line and route them differently. If I can find the right hitch that will fit to the frame I'll just have it welded up.
[/quote]
I purchased a Curt mfg hitch model 13703. See attached pdf for specs and mounting. Its pretty heavy, about 80lbs
[/quote]

note the comment on this hitch from the instructions: WARNING: ALL NON-TRAILER LOADS APPLIED TO THIS PRODUCT MUST BE SUPPORTED BY AUXILIARY STABILIZING STRAPS.
** FAILURE TO PROPERLY SUPPORT NON-TRAILER LOADS WILL VOID PRODUCT WARRANTY**

sounds like for bikes etc they expect them to be strapped to the trailer.
[/quote]
Got that covered see ealier post #5


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Mine is custom built and welded on. We just cut the under belly stuff back away from the frame where needed to weld the new hitch stuff on.

http://travelingtek.com/2010/08/06/bumper-version-2-0/


----------



## TravelinTexas (Apr 30, 2010)

maddog said:


> This is what I use on my 329fbh. I haul 3 Mt. bikes and a Seadoo with no problems. Very sturdy. The underbelly comes off easy just unbolt it. Mine was wide open back there. The hitch is bolted to the frame with grade 8 bolts, 4 on each side. Then had to use an extensionto take itpast the bumper. The extension is welded to the bumper and bolted to the hitch. The top receiver was added to haul the bikes. It is all tied to the frame.


maddog,

Nice setup.....what length receiver adapter extension did you end up using?

thanks,
Jeff


----------



## maddog (Dec 16, 2009)

TravelinTexas said:


> This is what I use on my 329fbh. I haul 3 Mt. bikes and a Seadoo with no problems. Very sturdy. The underbelly comes off easy just unbolt it. Mine was wide open back there. The hitch is bolted to the frame with grade 8 bolts, 4 on each side. Then had to use an extensionto take itpast the bumper. The extension is welded to the bumper and bolted to the hitch. The top receiver was added to haul the bikes. It is all tied to the frame.


maddog,

Nice setup.....what length receiver adapter extension did you end up using?

thanks,
Jeff
[/quote]
The overall length is 16" and I did have to drill another hole on the extension to bring it flush with the bumper.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Personally I wouldn't do it because the frame for these lighter weight campers are not built for ANY added weight. It is so easy to twist and bend the light weight frames on the Outbacks. That's why they recommend only using the jacks to stabilize and not as jacks. Just got done looking at a $92,000 5th wheel with a built in hitch and hydrolic jacks. It has a massive frame under it but the hitch was only rated at 300/3000 lbs. Just be careful. It would be so easy to mess up a lot of things. Just my 2c worth.


----------

